# Eingang suchen



## waldy (30 Juli 2012)

Hi ,
eine Frage.
Wenn an der Maschiene ist z.B. ein Inis angeschlossen , mit Beschriftung E8.0 .

Die Frage - wie finde ich in Ganze Programm in S7 in PG. 
Wo ist genau diese Eingang und in welche Baustein geschrieben ?

Gibt s Möglichkeit einfach in Programm “ Bausteine “ Markieren und gibt s Möglichkeit diese Eingang E8.0 zu finden ( in welche FC ist das verwendet ) .

gruß


----------



## FvE (30 Juli 2012)

Ja, du gehst hin, schraubst das Gehäuse der CPU auf, nimmst eine Lupe, dann siehst Du schon wo er liegt


----------



## Hans.S (30 Juli 2012)




----------



## fuss (30 Juli 2012)

Im Simatic Manager Rechtsklick auf Bausteine "Referenzdaten anzeigen", dann den Referenzdatenfilter auswählen und die gewünschten Filteroptionen auswählen (in deinem Fall nur den Haken bei Eingänge stehen lassen und die 8 daneben eintragen).


----------



## Nordischerjung (30 Juli 2012)

fuss schrieb:


> Im Simatic Manager Rechtsklick auf Bausteine "Referenzdaten anzeigen", dann den Referenzdatenfilter auswählen und die gewünschten Filteroptionen auswählen (in deinem Fall nur den Haken bei Eingänge stehen lassen und die 8 daneben eintragen).



oder STRG+ALT+R


----------



## Thinfilm (30 Juli 2012)

vielleicht vorher im Stromlaufplan nochmal nachschauen ob dieser Ini wirklich auch auf E8.0 geht. Sicher ist Sicher Waldy


----------



## waldy (30 Juli 2012)

> ob dieser Ini wirklich auch auf E8.0 geht.


 - ja, du hast Recht , gibt s nicht.
gruß


----------



## Rudi (30 Juli 2012)

Oder wars evtl der Eingang 1.8


----------



## waldy (30 Juli 2012)

> vielleicht vorher im Stromlaufplan nochmal nachschauen ob dieser Ini wirklich auch auf E8.0 geht.


 - er hat Recht, damit habe ich gemeint , das entweder E8.0 oder Stromlaufplan gibt s nicht.

Wenn Sie haben meine Frage es richtig gelesen , da steht als " z.B." .

gruß waldy


----------



## Elektrochris (2 August 2012)

*Gehe zu Verwendungsstellen*

Wenn ich deine Frage Richtig verstanden habe suchst du nach einer Möglichkeit einen Eingang/Merker/Ausgang
und dessen Verwendung im gesamten Programm zu finden.

Dann wäre doch die einfachste Möglichkeit einen beliebigen Eingang/Merker/Ausgang im Programm anzuwählen und dann
STRG+ALT+Q zu drücken.
Dann bei Verwendungsstellen von den gewünschten Operanden eintragen.

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen


----------



## Paul (2 August 2012)

Hallo WALDY

Du träumst seit Jahren davon einen Job als Programmierer zu finden und zeigst hier, nach über 1200 Beiträgen und über 8 Jahren Mitgliedschaft im Forum, dass Dir selbst die einfachsten Grundlagen fehlen. 

Referenzdaten aufrufen, um die Verwendungsstelle von einen Eingang zu finden ist weniger als Grundwissen wenn man programmieren will. Das hat mit programmieren ja eigentlich noch nicht mal was zu tun.

Mal angenommen Du findest einen Job als Programmierer, was denkst Du, e*rnsthaft, *wie lange Du Dich da halten kannst, wenn Dich Dein Chef zu einer Anlage schickt um einen kniffligen Fehler zu finden, oder eine Inbetriebnahme zu machen?

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich diesen Beitrag schreiben soll oder nicht, denn es  ist eigentlich nicht meine Art anderen Menschen gute Ratschläge zu geben, was ihre privaten Angelegenheiten betrifft, aber Dir empfehle ich: 
*
Hör auf einem Traum hinterher zu rennen und such Dir einen Job der zu Deinen Fähigkeiten passt.*

PS: Vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich nicht widerstehen und habe mir einen Spass auf Deine Kosten gemacht 
Eigentlich war das falsch, weil ich denke dass Du schon Dein bestes gibst, 
aber manchmal lässt Du es auch ganz schön krachen (Minute 64sec --> Stunde 64Min und so) 

MfG
Paul


----------



## waldy (4 August 2012)

Hi Pauli,
Danke für dein Betrag.


> Das hat mit programmieren ja eigentlich noch nicht mal was zu tun.


 - das kann ich nicht so behaupten. Ich kann nur eins sagen,mit Referenzdaten Suchfunktion habe ich letzte mal vor 10  Jahren benutzt , ich dachte ich vergesse diese Funnktion nie -leider habe ich mich vertan .



> *Hör auf einem Traum hinterher zu rennen und such Dir einen Job der zu Deinen Fähigkeiten passt.*


 - muss ich wirklcih das machen, nur weil jemand so denk über mich ?

gruß


----------



## Rudi (5 August 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Pauli,
> - muss ich wirklcih das machen, nur weil jemand so denk über mich ?
> gruß



Mußt Du nicht. Viele Politiker machen das auch nicht.


----------



## Paul (6 August 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> Ich kann nur eins sagen,mit Referenzdaten Suchfunktion habe ich letzte mal vor 10  Jahren benutzt


Dann hast Du entweder ein SEHR SEHR SEHR SEHR gutes Gedächtnis   oder hast nichts mit S7 zu tun gehabt


waldy schrieb:


> - muss ich wirklcih das machen, nur weil jemand so denk über mich ?


Von mir aus kannst Du doch machen was Du willst.

Wie gesagt: Normalerweise vermeide ich es, mich in die Privatsachen
anderer Leute einzumischen.
Bei Dir hab ich mal eine Ausnahme gemacht.

MfG
Paul


----------

